# RE: Tahiti Village--LV



## casperoni (Jan 25, 2012)

FYI--To all owners of Tahiti Village---RCI Conversion--
Got got off the phone with salesperson re: cost for RCI--
Do you know that in order to convert to RCI you must pay $2999.00. This fee does not include the $179.00 yearly membership fee. What a ripoff, so I guess I am staying with II for the next 3 years. Open for any comments.
Thanks


----------



## Passepartout (Jan 25, 2012)

A good reason why many people get into RCI points by buying a resort that's already converted (I did). Iirc, RCI just charges the resort $500 or so. Selling conversions is a profit center for the resort. 'Course, you can always exchange with an independent, like Trading Places or DAE as well as II.

Jim


----------



## tahoeJoe (Jan 27, 2012)

*Why points?*

With the introduction of TPUs why does anyone need RCI points?  What is the advantage of points vs. TPUs?


----------

